# What can I put with my fighting fish



## Ciara T (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a fighting fish and for a fish he is pretty cool, he feeds from my hand etc I have become quite attached to the little thing so I went and bought him a 30ltre tank with filter and stuff but now I am starting to wonder should I put other fish with him.
I have asked at various pet stores and I constantly get contradictory advice, I know that I can't put another male fighting fish with him. Does anyone have or know anyone that has fish with fighting fish, if so what goes well with them, or are they happy just to have the tank to themselves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Ciara T said:


> I have a fighting fish and for a fish he is pretty cool, he feeds from my hand etc I have become quite attached to the little thing so I went and bought him a 30ltre tank with filter and stuff but now I am starting to wonder should I put other fish with him.
> I have asked at various pet stores and I constantly get contradictory advice, I know that I can't put another male fighting fish with him. Does anyone have or know anyone that has fish with fighting fish, if so what goes well with them, or are they happy just to have the tank to themselves.


I used to have a fighting fish, gorgeous colours  I found they generally got on ok with other fish, except for the little nipperpy fish as they nibble at their fins!! I can't remember the name of them, been awhile since I had tropical, sorry :


----------



## Ciara T (Feb 17, 2009)

Why thank-you, I'll stay away from little nippy ones ha ha ha :thumbup:
Nah seriously thanks, and yeah great colours he's red & purple with white/silver tips on his fins!!!
Though it is just an assumption that he actually is a he


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I love the fighter fish but never got one for my tank as i felt it would be horrible to see his fins torn from my other fish.....Im sure the pet shop said that other fish such as guppies and fish with bright big flowing tails are meant to be kept seperately as they dont get along and there is a lot of fin biting.


----------



## Ciara T (Feb 17, 2009)

Ahhhh thank-you, it's a bit hard with fish isn't it... they don't growl or stick their hair up so you know they feel angry or threatend.
I'm starting to think I may just leave his big tank all to himself ha ha


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I would avoid other anabantoids such as gouramis and certain strains of guppies as this could cause aggression problems. Also avoid certain barbs such as Tigers and a few species of tetras such as Buenos aires tetras as these are known fin-nippers.

Most small catfish, cichlids (providing they aren't aggressive, small neotropical species would be most suitable), tetras (i.e. neons, embers) and the more peaceful barbs such as cherries and pentazonas will make suitable tankmates.


----------



## Ciara T (Feb 17, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> I would avoid other anabantoids such as gouramis and certain strains of guppies as this could cause aggression problems. Also avoid certain barbs such as Tigers and a few species of tetras such as Buenos aires tetras as these are known fin-nippers.
> 
> Most small catfish, cichlids (providing they aren't aggressive, small neotropical species would be most suitable), tetras (i.e. neons, embers) and the more peaceful barbs such as cherries and pentazonas will make suitable tankmates.


He he I could barely read that one lol Thanks it does make sense I'm having a bit of a dufus day today lol


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Ciara T said:


> I have a fighting fish and for a fish he is pretty cool, he feeds from my hand etc I have become quite attached to the little thing so I went and bought him a 30ltre tank with filter and stuff but now I am starting to wonder should I put other fish with him.
> I have asked at various pet stores and I constantly get contradictory advice, I know that I can't put another male fighting fish with him. Does anyone have or know anyone that has fish with fighting fish, if so what goes well with them, or are they happy just to have the tank to themselves.


i had a fighting fish when i had my tank and he went in with all my other fish and i had no problems what so ever.

i got my fighting fish last and just left him flating in the bag for a good few hours like you would normally do then i put him into a little tank that sits in the main ank so they were all close but could touch then i let him in with the rest and stood there for 30 minutes and they were fine i then checked every hour and they were fine.

GOod luck x


----------



## Ciara T (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a good idea, I didn't even think of that.... Definitely on to a winner with that one lol.
Thanks heaps :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Feebs (Jan 16, 2009)

First of all, well done on giving your fish a good sized tank :biggrin:

I used to keep bettas, and in my experience it very much depends on the fish. The first one I had who went into the community tank I had with no issues, but when he died and I replaced him... the new guy exhausted himself flaring at the others and trying to hide. In my opinion they are best alone - also because they are very vulnerable to diseases that they can pick up easily in a tank with others.

That said, I always kept catfish with them as they mind their own business and the betta takes no notice generally.


----------



## Ciara T (Feb 17, 2009)

Feebs said:


> First of all, well done on giving your fish a good sized tank :biggrin:
> 
> I used to keep bettas, and in my experience it very much depends on the fish. The first one I had who went into the community tank I had with no issues, but when he died and I replaced him... the new guy exhausted himself flaring at the others and trying to hide. In my opinion they are best alone - also because they are very vulnerable to diseases that they can pick up easily in a tank with others.
> 
> That said, I always kept catfish with them as they mind their own business and the betta takes no notice generally.


Thank-you though I'm sure if you seen the tank you would think I was a bit of a nutter lol.
Catfish ey.... I'll look into that one, I just don't want him hurt or overly stressed but on the same token I don't want to get another fish and put it through that either!!!!

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE EXCELLENT ADVICE


----------

